# Tien Springs



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello,
Has anyone used the Tien springs? I am not referring to the kit, just the replacement springs. I am considering these with KYB AGX's on my "99 G20t.

TIA,
Jon


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Search ebay, they always show up there. Try www.g20.net too.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

turbo91ser said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone used the Tien springs? I am not referring to the kit, just the replacement springs. I am considering these with KYB AGX's on my "99 G20t.
> 
> TIA,
> Jon


Jon, we sell a ton of these things and we have not had any negative feedback about the Tein springs yet! I highly recommend any Tein products!


----------



## p10defiance (Feb 26, 2004)

I have the Tein S-tech springs. No problems at all. The ride is harsh for the first months, but that happens with all new springs. Once they settle in the ride is really smooth.


----------

